# Monday's Dinner & Dessert



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Was in North Carolina on Monday and cooked the steak for dinner and smoked the cigars for dessert. An outstanding evening!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

very nice


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

biged843 said:


> Was in North Carolina on Monday and cooked the steak for dinner and smoked the cigars for dessert. An outstanding evening!!!


that beer looks goooood


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

that is an awesome table setting picture !!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet. Nice pics.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Damn, now I'm hungry! Nice shots


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

If thats your Monday, I would love to see what you kill on the weekend! 
Great pics!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Man that looks good and now i'm hungry!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice pics. I like that beer a lot too.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I might be in Charleston next wed about supper time!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

how was that Perdomo? Thats the Cameroon right? I love the Peromo Limited Reserve Cameroons and I have 10 of the ones you have in the picture but they still have a little ammonia smell to them and going to let them sit awhile before smoking, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Now that's what I am talking about!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

Weihenstephaner weissbier - now that's a classy hefe!! hope you tried the 'ordinary' one also - I see you're drinking a 'dunkel' ..


----------



## Smdmmfd (Oct 8, 2009)

MMMM food


----------

